# hunting after work thur and fri.



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I was able to get out of work a little early yesterday and today and get the pup out for a couple of quick hunts. here is a pic from Thursday



here is today



heading out in the morning and taking my dad hope we get a few birds for him.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey those barrels are stacked in the correct direction! Good looking pics glad to see somebody connected I jumped 5 today that all headed for private property.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

and what is your double? Ive got a pair of stevens 311s i love them. One is pretty but heavy and the other is my brush gun. Dad prefers his crescent 16ga hammer gun


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

it is a Worthington special (stevens 315) I just got it this year and I love it. it is choked mod and full on the first bird I shot this year I had gloves on and tried to have a finger on both triggers and when I shot with the recoil I pulled the second trigger it was so close my buddy didn't know they both went off so I took the glovesoff and tried it with no gloves and on the next shot I got the same result so I only use 1 finger thenmove for the back trigger.


----------

